# Einen Synth länger ziehen ohne ihn zu pitchen?



## G-Mein (27. August 2003)

Also ich mache selber musik und habe einen Synth bekommen, der aber sehr sehr kurz ist und ich wollte mal wissen, wie man das am besten länger ziehen kann. Ich arbeite im mom mit Cool Edit Pro und hab vieles ausprobiert, wenn hier aber jemand ist, der mir das mal erklären kann und vorerfahrung darin hat, wäre ich sehr sehr dankbar.
habe schon versucht einfach ein stück rauszuschneiden und wieder anzufügen, aber das hört sich sch... an 

also  schonmal im Voraus.

so far G-Mein


----------



## AKM<2b> (28. August 2003)

Also du hast eine Sounddatei. Kein Synthesizer wo man so ein Keyboard anschliesst oder einen Softsynth?

Für Sounddateien gibt es die "Stretch" funktion in Cool Edit Pro ... da wird quasi die Datei einfach zeitlich langsamer abgespielt und zusätzlich noch so gepitcht das der ursprüngliche Klang erhalten bleibt. Natürlich geht das nur bis zu einem gewissen Maß in ordentlicher Qualität.

2b


----------



## abstract Audion (30. August 2003)

_Original geschrieben von G-Mein _

Also ich mache selber musik und habe einen Synth bekommen, der aber sehr sehr kurz ist und ich wollte mal wissen, wie man das am besten länger ziehen kann. 



Also das musst Du schon mal n bisschen genauer erklären ! (Sample?)


----------



## Tim C. (30. August 2003)

Irgendwie ist die Sachlage doch längst klar und beantwortet oder täusche ich mich da ?


----------



## Tatonka (12. September 2003)

*Richtige Auswahl treffen*

Demit das in Cool Edit klappt mußt Du einfach nur bei stretchen unten link [time stretch - preserves pitch] auswählen.
 Dann wird das verlängerte Sample wieder in die richtige Tonlage gepitcht.

Aber wie AKM schon gesagt hat, geht das nur in mäßiger Quali.
Das beste Ergebnis erziehlst Du, meiner Meinung nach, wenn du [high percision] auswählst und bei  [overlapping] 100% eingibst...


----------



## v-tech (2. November 2003)

Also ein gutes Tool welches ich empfehlen kann ist der Zero-X Seamless Looper

Link 

Mit diesem Tool ist es möglich Loop Punkte innerhalb einer AudioDatei zu finden und zu Loopen und das übergangslos.. also ohne clicks oder glitches...


----------

